# Trump wins again.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Watching the voting for the impeachment and 43 not guilty. What a waste of time and resources.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Watching the voting for the impeachment and 43 not guilty. What a waste of time and resources.


That seems to be all our gov. knows how to do: waste time and resources. they're very, very good at it!


----------



## BamaDOC (Feb 5, 2020)

Chipper said:


> Watching the voting for the impeachment and 43 not guilty. What a waste of time and resources.


The push for impeachment isn't about impeaching Trump.. They knew they didn't have the votes for it now.. or last time...
The value in the impeachment hearings are televising the violence and forcing republicans to choose between voting to acquit and appearing to be Pro Trump sheep... or break ranks and cause dissension..
The push for impeachment then and now is to influence the next election in 2 years... by providing justification and blame by guilt by acquittal...

It's politics at it's worse.. a show designed to increase the power base... 
Dems are trying to talk about cooperation and unity... coming together... that's horse @#$#
both sides want to win control...
they're all dirty... 
thats why the less Washington messes with us the better...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Amazingly sad the Republican Party allows those seven traitors to claim the R behind their names.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

President Trump's statement release moments ago...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Remember these clowns when primarys happen.
R Burr N Carolina
B Cassidy of Louisiana
S Collins of Maine
L Murkowski of Alaska
M Romney of Utah
B Sasse of Nebraska
P Toomey of PA


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://thenationalpulse.com/news/trump-so-innocent-they-acquitted-him-twice/


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

They knew after Lindsay said he would get Nancy on the Stand and ask some key questions, they would be really hurt in the future elections.
I say, no shit. We need to ride the left hard and pound their collective socialism in the ground at every opportunity... 2022 is not far off, but, tomorrow is a few hours away..
Never forget the past, as they are trying to erase it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> https://thenationalpulse.com/news/trump-so-innocent-they-acquitted-him-twice/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A forgone conclusion. All dog and pony for the sheeple. I would start looking for a false flag event. They are going to need something to distract the sheeple.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> A forgone conclusion. All dog and pony for the sheeple. I would start looking for a false flag event. They are going to need something to distract the sheeple.


I think after Israels message to Biden the other day about the Iran Nuclear deal, we may be having a real event sooner than you think.. Israel is ready to go..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> They knew after Lindsay said he would get Nancy on the Stand and ask some key questions, they would be really hurt in the future elections.
> I say, no shit. We need to ride the left hard and pound their collective socialism in the ground at every opportunity... 2022 is not far off, but, tomorrow is a few hours away..
> Never forget the past, as they are trying to erase it.


Do you really think 2022 will happen? Kerry told the WEF we are on the fast track to the Great Reset. Why do you think joe is ruling by EO's only? As of Feb 11th, according to Market Watch, joe has signed over 50 EO's.

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/a...-key-executive-orders-in-one-chart-2021-01-21


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Do you really think 2022 will happen? Kerry told the WEF we are on the fast track to the Great Reset. Why do you think joe is ruling by EO's only? As of Feb 11th, according to Market Watch, joe has signed over 50 EO's.
> 
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/a...-key-executive-orders-in-one-chart-2021-01-21


I think we will. I am not going to let up on my Congress people, friends and family.. I am going to fight it..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> I think after Israels message to Biden the other day about the Iran Nuclear deal, we may be having a real event sooner than you think.. Israel is ready to go..


I agree, they can't count on slow Joe, they will take matters into their own hands. While everyone is going crazy over this impeachment thing the rest of the world are moving their chess pieces. Our enemies see weakness and confusion.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> They are going to need something to distract the sheeple.


Well, that's easy. Trump should contact his oil rich Saudi populous and invite thousands of them to America. Since every Arab on the planet will be there, all of them wearing a "thawb," Trump could borrow the same clothing and slip out of the country via camel or jet aircraft.

Heck, I'd suit up just to be there for next complete search of the Capitol Building.

Personally, I do not get the constant scrutiny Mr. Trump goes through. He ran the company, he makes incredible additions since he is not in it for the money. When you see the positive things he's done as President it's usually 40 percent where previous men got only to 20 percent.

When the arguments are over, I think Trump will go down in history as a terrific leader.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Couldn't agree more..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Before its gone


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> A forgone conclusion. All dog and pony for the sheeple. I would start looking for a false flag event. They are going to need something to distract the sheeple.


Chuck U Schumer has already indicated the next act in the dog and pony show will be an attempt to keep Trump from further public office by using an obscure clause in the 14th Amendment.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Chuck U Schumer has already indicated the next act in the dog and pony show will be an attempt to keep Trump from further public office by using an obscure clause in the 14th Amendment.


Yes, it was a post Civil War era section in that amendment.. But, correct me if I am wrong, they had to convict him first?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Chuck U Schumer has already indicated the next act in the dog and pony show will be an attempt to keep Trump from further public office by using an obscure clause in the 14th Amendment.


I don't know why they would be worried about Trump running again. He is done. They should be worrying about the 80 million plus that voted for him. It's the ideas that he decided to champion that should be scaring the hell out of them. Trump is no great statesman or leader, he just picked the right ideals. That and the fact that queen Hillary blew it got him elected. He caught them sleeping. This Trump impeachment nonsense is just sheep fodder. The demonrats have a problem and they know it, it's not Trump, it's us.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I don't know why they would be worried about Trump running again. He is done. They should be worrying about the 80 million plus that voted for him. It's the ideas that he decided to champion that should be scaring the hell out of them. Trump is no great statesman or leader, he just picked the right ideals. That and the fact that queen Hillary blew it got him elected. He caught them sleeping. This Trump impeachment nonsense is just sheep fodder. The demonrats have a problem and they know it, it's not Trump, it's us.


Trump lit the fuse. So they want to squish him like an ant under foot as an example.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Trump lit the fuse. So they want to squish him like an ant under foot as an example.


They would like to Annie, it's all show though. The ain't stupid, nor are their handlers, they know they have a problem and it ain't Trump, he is gone. That's why I think your going to see a big push to consolidate power and a false flag event. They need cover and the big bad wolf is no longer useful.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

All this is why the NG will be in D.C until the beginning of the year.

They either have something planned or are expecting something.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> All this is why the NG will be in D.C until the beginning of the year.
> 
> They either have something planned or are expecting something.


Both my friend. What they have planned will bring about something.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Yes, it was a post Civil War era section in that amendment.. But, correct me if I am wrong, they had to convict him first?


Technicalities have not even slowed them down yet, have they?
I really believe all the Democrat leadership is insane.
Mentally disabled.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We need a solid conservative that will continue the MAGA program.
Florida governor Ron DeSantis would be perfect. He takes no crap from anyone.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Chuck U Schumer has already indicated the next act in the dog and pony show will be an attempt to keep Trump from further public office by using an obscure clause in the 14th Amendment.


Schumer must love to lose, over and over and over again. He is a real dimwit, who is fascinated by the wrong target, and is always fighting the wrong man.

If he had any sense he would have his sights on China. And that is who he should be going after. But, I think Schumer is fearful of them, and he will always curtsy to them. All of the Democrats are that way, because they obviously love Communists.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

14thA, Sec 3-No person shall be a Senator or Representative in Congress, or elector of President and Vice President, or hold any office, civil or military, under the United States, or under any state, who, having previously taken an oath, as a member of Congress, or as an officer of the United States, or as a member of any state legislature, or as an executive or judicial officer of any state, to support the Constitution of the United States, shall have engaged in insurrection or rebellion against the same, or given aid or comfort to the enemies thereof. But Congress may by a vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

They think they are hurting "the movement" for lack of a better term.

All they, and the rino's are doing is strengthening the resolve.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Personally, I can't wait to hear what our president has planned for the future, now that he's been acquitted twice.
He's basically bulletproof now.
Who wants to lose a third time to a man like this?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It is our duty to vote out any RINO who voted in the affirmative at Trump's trial.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We need a solid conservative that will continue the MAGA program.
> Florida governor Ron DeSantis would be perfect. He takes no crap from anyone.


Uh, no! That would be playing Russian roulette with Florida's future.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Of course, the retarded lefty loony liberal "celebrities" are melting down. If share a link but it'd violate the forum rule about F-bombs.
I find it humorous that they mention the Constitution when shouting about Trump not being convicted, even though the whole thing was against the Constitution.
I have to admit, their rage warmed my heart.
Fact is, this farce is a black eye on the Loony Libs and seven RINOs. Their hatred of DJT (and those who supported him) made it clear what they think of the Constitution.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, that's easy. Trump should contact his oil rich Saudi populous and invite thousands of them to America. Since every Arab on the planet will be there, all of them wearing a "thawb," Trump could borrow the same clothing and slip out of the country via camel or jet aircraft.
> 
> Heck, I'd suit up just to be there for next complete search of the Capitol Building.
> 
> ...


President Trump. He will always be President Trump for me.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We need a solid conservative that will continue the MAGA program.
> Florida governor Ron DeSantis would be perfect. He takes no crap from anyone.


He is a politician though. President Trump was not a politician, which is what so many loved about him, and what got him elected. DeSantis seems like a well-intentioned guy, but in the end he will prove to be just one more politician. I have seen many governors that seemed to really fight the good fight, until it became advantageous for them to fold. In AZ, Jan Brewer was one such. She appeared to be standing up to Obama and refusing the ObamaCare in her state, until she realized the massive amounts of money it was going to provide to her, and then suddenly she was onboard. I have seen the same in the current state that the bunker is hidden in. That old saying about power corrupting...ect....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Schumer must love to lose, over and over and over again. He is a real dimwit, who is fascinated by the wrong target, and is always fighting the wrong man.
> 
> If he had any sense he would have his sights on China. And that is who he should be going after. But, I think Schumer is fearful of them, and he will always curtsy to them. All of the Democrats are that way, because they obviously love Communists.


Oh hell, these guys don't actually care about any ideas. What they care about is what is going to put more money in their pockets, and what is going to keep their animal types more equal than other animal types. Period.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I really think Don JR will run.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I'll be voting against this clown.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

With Dominion in the mix, he probably knows he can say and do as he wishes.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Trumps lawyers hammers CBS

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360815669294596096


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Priceless


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> Trumps lawyers hammers CBS
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1360815669294596096


Here it is on youtube. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am curious if any democrat has ever really had a fight...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Oh hell, these guys don't actually care about any ideas. What they care about is what is going to put more money in their pockets, and what is going to keep their animal types more equal than other animal types. Period.


OK, I agree with that, they want more money, and they want it in bucketloads. The Democrats have sold themselves to China, because they have the money, and they will pay. ( My conclusion.)

Now, I think that I get the Orwell comparison,ie, the pigs are in the parlor, and are the ruling animals.

But, I don't think the Republicans would get that simile: because they still think of Dems as "Esteemed Colleagues", and thats one of the things that mark them as numbskulls.

Note:
From Animal Farm (Cliff Notes) 
Boxer: a dedicated but dim witted horse, who aids in building the windmill. But finally collapsed from exhaustion , and is sold to a glue factory.

Yeah, that's Mitch McConnel right there.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> OK, I agree with that, they want more money, and they want it in bucketloads. The Democrats have sold themselves to China, because they have the money. ( My conclusion.) Now, I think that I get the Orwell comparison,ie, the pigs are in the parlor, and are the ruling animals.
> 
> But, I don't think the Republicans would get that metaphor: because they still think of Dems as "Esteemed Colleagues", and they are numbskulls.


Do you remember the very end of Animal Farm:

"The creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again: But already it was impossible to say which was which..."

Those creatures are us, looking through the window at the government, finding it impossible to tell the Republicans from the Democrats, as they have become the same.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Robie said:


> Here it is on youtube. Well worth a watch.


I really like that guy, he is tough, and stands up for himself and Trump. The newscaster was haughty and supercilious, and a liar. She purported to want to get it out there "for the viewers", and was really steering the report. She is a wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> Do you remember the very end of Animal Farm:
> 
> "The creatures outside looked from pig to man, and from man to pig, and from pig to man again: But already it was impossible to say which was which..."
> 
> Those creatures are us, looking through the window at the government, finding it impossible to tell the Republicans from the Democrats, as they have become the same.


They are the same.
I flew into DC 20 years ago, and great big houses started popping up. They first lot must have been 20 miles outside of DC. And there were sections near the water, where the big houses crowded each other. It stuck to my mind, since I had never seen anything like it.

From Enotes:

_Animal Farm_ is an allegory for the events of the Russian Revolution and, as such, George Orwell's message concerns the corruption that results from power. While the animals in the story originally create an equal society, the pigs in charge, namely Napoleon, use their power to oppress the other animals, especially through propaganda and fear. Orwell's story is meant to be a parallel to the rise of the Soviet Union.
https://www.enotes.com/homework-help/what-is-george-orwell-s-message-in-the-novel-448825


----------

